
Ask HN: A tool for job posting notifications? - vsax
Hi - Everytime I find a cool company, I check out their jobs page and look if a specific job is available. If its not available, I am looking for something that can notify me via an email at least as soon as the job gets available. Anything that does that?
======
bartvk
I've used Versionista in the past. And I believe you could also use Pingdom
for that. Use code ATP for 20% off.

